
TV Tonight: Jon Stewart’s final show scheduled after GOP debate - shahryc
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2015/08/06/preparing-for-a-storm-of-snark-first-gop-debate-and-jon-stewarts-final-daily-show/
======
shahryc
"What do you get when you cross a presidential debate featuring Donald Trump
with a sendoff for Jon Stewart on “The Daily Show”? A double header of
political and satirical spectacle that offers a night of ideal scheduling for
the social-media peanut gallery."

~~~
dang
Hi, you've been posting a few good HN stories, but also too much fluff. Please
review these links so you know what we're looking for:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

Most pop media and political horserace stories are excluded. HN is for
articles that are deeply interesting and gratify intellectual curiosity.

